# Uneven cork footbeds in AE?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone else have problems lately with the cork footbed in Allen Edmonds shoes being uneven when they're new? The salesmen have said this is normal and just a byproduct of making shoes by hand, and that it will flatten out after a week.....well, it hasn't and now they're sending me a new pair.

I found it weird how of the four pairs of Park Avenues I tried on all in the same size, some had the problem and some did not. Sadly the Merlot color is not as popular (especially in a 13 D) so they're sending me a fresh one right from Wisconsin.

My Hinsdales and Hales from Nordstrom Rack never had this problem, though they're on a different last.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

My problem happens during the life of the shoes. I have two pair of AE's where the cork seems to have collapsed, resulting in a divot at the ball of the feet. Probably means I need to get them recrafted, but the soles are still good. Maybe I should be scuffling my feet more to wear out the leather.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Never had this problem.


----------



## Cvaria (Jul 27, 2009)

send them to AE noting your issues, they'll take care of you.

Watch: 




call/contact customer service


*STAY IN TOUCH*
We're always looking for feedback from our valued customers to learn how we can improve AllenEdmonds.com. Please click here to take our brief survey.
You may also share any comments or suggestions regarding Allen Edmonds products or services by sending an e-mail to [email protected]. We would love to hear from you. *GENERAL CUSTOMER SERVICE*For assistance with your online order, contact us at [email protected] or 1-877-817-7615 (Mon-Fri 7:00AM-8PM CST).
For general customer service inquiries, contact us at [email protected] or 1-800-235-2348 (Mon-Fri 7:00AM-6PM CST).
If you are calling from outside the United States, contact us at 1-262-235-6512.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Cvaria, the company store here in Chicago has been really good about finding me a new pair but I was concerned that so many that were right out of the box had this issue. Sounds like a quality control issue or maybe just a bad batch?


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

A pair of my MacNeils was fine out of the box when purchased several years ago, but after several months of wear developed a lump in the center of the ball of the foot. It was uncomfortable and I was thinking of donating the shoes and getting another pair. By chance, I called customer service and the kind lady offered to recraft them for me for free. I don't exactly remember what she told me the problem was except that something had gotten out of place. I was kind of reluctant to comply as I am not one to take advantage of a company's generous return/refund policies. I sent them back for recrafting and they sent them back to me looking just like new. Excellent customer service!! They make well constructed, durable shoes and it is not good to hear of so many problems of this nature that they will probably have to correct. Maybe they should opt for a different design? 

It was all quite strange to me as I wear leather shoes almost all the time, not just for dress (even when doing yard work), and I have never had a pair perform this way in the past. Before I started buying Allen Edmonds I usually wore Aldens, but at times Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors. Maybe those brands don't use a cork footbed.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Well the new pair arrived today and it's the same damn problem -- there is a big lump on the inside of the sole. You can't feel it with your hand but as you walk you feel it under the ball of your foot. I am about ready to just return these and buy something else.


Now I am starting to suspect it's my feet that are the problem and not the shoe.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Larsd4 said:


> My problem happens during the life of the shoes. I have two pair of AE's where the cork seems to have collapsed, resulting in a divot at the ball of the feet. Probably means I need to get them recrafted, but the soles are still good. Maybe I should be scuffling my feet more to wear out the leather.


I'm confused. (Common.) It's been a long time since I've worn or even looked at a pair of AE. Isn't the cork bed under a leather insole? And isn't that under a sock liner, leather, or otherwise? I'm not attempting to be contentious, but isn't this combination of layers and materials *supposed *to deform so as to better fit the contours of your feet?


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, the cork is sandwiched in the middle. Are you saying that this lump will flatten out?


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> I'm confused. (Common.) It's been a long time since I've worn or even looked at a pair of AE. Isn't the cork bed under a leather insole? And isn't that under a sock liner, leather, or otherwise? I'm not attempting to be contentious, but isn't this combination of layers and materials *supposed *to deform so as to better fit the contours of your feet?


You're absolutely right. In mine they conform everywhere except in the ball, where it feels like the bottom dropped out. It's almost like someone else was wearing them. Hmmm....Newman!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dparm said:


> Yes, the cork is sandwiched in the middle. Are you saying that this lump will flatten out?


It may to some degree. But without knowing what's causing it, it's hard to say. FWIW, none of my shoes have lumps.

Just me! :redface:


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Right, my other two pairs never had this...different lasts though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cork footbeds are supposed to form to the contours of the wearers feet. However, to my mind, this does not equate to lumps. Also, as time passes and the ground up cork dries out, it becomes less malleable.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Just to update you all -- I was in Manhattan for business this week and an AE store was a few blocks down. For grins I walked in and about 20 minutes later walked out with a 12 E that fit wonderfully. Turns out the "lump" in both of the size 13 Ds was because the guys in the two local stores were not measuring me properly. Both associates in NY actually said I was closer to 11.5 EE, if anything.

I wear 13 D in the Hale and Hinsdale but those lasts are a bit slimmer and longer. When I put the 13 D Park Avenues on, the associates thought they looked hilariously big and could tell they were not a proper fit.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

dparm said:


> Just to update you all -- I was in Manhattan for business this week and an AE store was a few blocks down. For grins I walked in and about 20 minutes later walked out with a 12 E that fit wonderfully. Turns out the "lump" in both of the size 13 Ds was because the guys in the two local stores were not measuring me properly. Both associates in NY actually said I was closer to 11.5 EE, if anything.
> 
> I wear 13 D in the Hale and Hinsdale but those lasts are a bit slimmer and longer. When I put the 13 D Park Avenues on, the associates thought they looked hilariously big and could tell they were not a proper fit.


So...would you be willing to part with those size 13 shoes seeing as how you don't need them anymore?:icon_smile:


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Exchanged them...so visit the AE store on La Salle Street in Chicago and they'll gladly sell you a brand new pair.


----------

